

Ask HN: Any open source calendar forms optimized for mobile - new_user_name

I tried using fullcalendar.io but this isn&#x27;t mobile optimized.<p>Any suggestions for mobile optimized calendar framework for mobile web?
======
sjs382
I've used FullCalendar for mobile. I just render the calendar with different
options depending on the screen size.

Toe key is to determine exactly how you want mobile to appear differently. Do
you want to view just one day of events on mobile? Or do you want to see an
"Agenda" view, with just a list of events?

Determine exactly what you want it to be on mobile, then go from there.

~~~
new_user_name
Thanks. I wanted to display the whole month view... But I will take your
advice on displaying a weekly view or a monthly view depending the on the
screen size.

